# Little Turtle



## Jonathon (May 22, 2005)

Here's my little Oblong Turtle. He's grown a bit since i took the photo although he's just as cute. I got him about a year ago now. I've been using a "floating turtle dock" although now the water levels higher im not sure if he can get onto it to bask. I've never seen him on it since i've raised the water level so im a bit worried. Any suggestions would be great. Here's the pic:








I dont know what this is doing here although i think its a turtle without a shell? 








Cheers


----------



## Dicco (May 22, 2005)

He's a beauty Jonno, love the Stumpy too.


----------



## ether (May 22, 2005)

That stumpy is a ripper!


----------



## instar (May 22, 2005)

Jonathon, hell be able to climb on as long as the water level is up to the dock, no probs. :wink: Just dont have strong current flowing beneaththe dock. Very nice lil turt!


----------



## Jonathon (May 22, 2005)

Inny, On that photo i had the gravel up to the dock and every time i used to enter the room he would climb onto the dock and look at me to see if i had food for him. But since i put the water level up he seems to just swim to the side of the tank im at. Maybe its because i have duckweed ontop of the water now?


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2005)

Wow thats a nice looking turtle you have there dude!


----------



## womas4me (May 22, 2005)

Hey Jonathon, where did you get the turtle dock from mate. I've spent hours ringing and looking and cant find anyone here in WA or east who can help me out. 
Cheers, Jim

Nice oblong too


----------



## diamond_python (May 22, 2005)

> Wow thats a nice looking turtle you have there dude



I will second that. Must get myself one sometime soon. I have the spare tanks as well just need to learn how to keep them, house them etc etc.


----------



## Jonathon (May 22, 2005)

Womas i bought it from Rocky Reptiles. Im not sure if they still sell them though.


----------



## womas4me (May 22, 2005)

Yep, tried them and said they couldn't get em. I want one bad.


----------



## diamond_python (May 22, 2005)

What would one of these little turtles generally go for??


----------



## diamond_python (May 22, 2005)

> What would one of these little turtles generally go for??



So does anyone know?? I am not asking for the hell of it. I am seriously interested. Thanks


----------



## Jonathon (May 22, 2005)

Oblonga's aren't common in the eastern states so im not sure how much they would cost over there. Although i bought mine here in Perth for $250. So if you add the export fee onto that, thats how much you would be looking at paying. I think in Vic you can only buy turtles over 10cm (correct me if im wrong) unless you breed them yourself. You can get cheaper turtles in your area like Eastern Long Necks (Chelodina longicollis) and some short neck species.

Hope that helps


----------



## womas4me (May 22, 2005)

Check out Rocky Reptiles website for prices. It doesn't work for me so can't help ya sorry. Cheers, Jim


----------



## Jonathon (May 22, 2005)

BTW Craig Latta keeps Oblonga's so he might be able to help you.


----------



## diamond_python (May 22, 2005)

Thanks anyway. I thought the little tacker was quite cute. I may even look at long necks. Still undecided.


----------



## peterescue (May 22, 2005)

Have you tried Expansa in QLD W4me
Love it Jonathon, its a little ripper.


----------



## Jonathon (May 22, 2005)

Womas. Look on this site- http://www.canberraexotics.com.au/shopshow.toy?animalnid=35151&categorynid=36085

they sell a few different types of turtle docks.

hope it helps


----------



## instar (May 23, 2005)

Jonathon, if its a floating type dock, and you have now raised the water level so its free floating, it could be because it moves under him, I tried several floating types and my eln wouldnt climb on, hated em because they moved, The bank of a creek dosent move!! You may have to use something else or secure it somhow so it cant move. Have fun, very nice turt!


----------



## Scale_Addiction (May 23, 2005)

as long as his shell is hard, ya know he's basking, our turt dives straight into the water, the moment he hears us coming down the hallway. so i wouldn't be too worried, as long as his shell isn't soft.


----------



## instar (May 23, 2005)

Some hatchlings are smarter than average and tend not to bask much, since in the wild, basking presents an opprtunity to predators like foxes for eg. As long as the water temp is right hell be ok, but dry periods are good for them, discourages fungus. If the basking light is nice and warm, hell scramble aboard when he wants!  

Basking is primarily for thermoregulation, the uva/uvb of the sun, is a bonus, turtles dont know they need it for D-3. Be sure to get him outside as much as you can while its small and growing particularly, even on cloudy days. Softshell is also caused by lack as calcium aswell, so ensure its diet includes it. whole freshwater fish are an ideal source of calcium, you can also add calcium in pwder form into pre-prepped meals then freeze. most insects can be dusted since they float, some will wash off but they will get some. Cuttlebone for birds is great calcium too, they munch on it over time, you can grate it for hatchlings.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2005)

I am looking on NPWS species list (i have no newer one)and oblonga is in class 1 it sought of surprises me, and broad shelled is class 2. Ive got class 2 and would be best off financially to get broad shell as the category keeps the price down as there is fewer buyers.Probably why the price say of ring tailed gex is similar to other gex and stori get low prices cause on class 2 in NSW. :?:


----------



## Jonathon (May 23, 2005)

Inny, It has suction caps which keep it stuck to the side so i guess he does get up sometimes. I've seen heaps and heaps of Oblonga's in the wild and they're always basking although they're all adults. He used to have a little bit of a bendy shell although he was only about a month old so im guessing it was still soft from when he hatched. His shell is very hard now so im happy.


----------



## instar (May 23, 2005)

Thats quite normal jonathon, the shell takes a while to form and harden, it remains a little bit bandy near the cloaco for a few months, the more light outdoors the better. Be careful not to let it overheat while basking outdoors in summer, if its hot for you, its lethal to him. Looks like hes happy to me and loves it in there! :wink:


----------

